# Can I add a Favicon to LRB Portfolio plugin web site?



## FocalPoint (Dec 30, 2010)

I created my web site using the latest version of LRB Portfolio and I am very happy with it.  My question is can I add a Favicon?  I created a Favacon and dropped it inside the engine package which I believe would be at the root level of the web site but I can't see the favicon.  Can it be done?

Joe O


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Dec 31, 2010)

Hi Joe, welcome to the forum!

If it's definitely in the root level, just try clearing your browser cache or try another browser - sometimes the browser doesn't notice immediately.  You could also try following the instructions here: http://www.favicon.co.uk/help.php for adding an extra bit of code to the page.


----------



## Sean McCormack (Jan 2, 2011)

As Victoria says, yes. It's expecting it to be called favicon.ico in the root folder. The code is already there, you just need the actual favicon.


----------

